# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  From Scotland to Arizona

## ccampb63

I'm looking for any opticians in the Arizona state who could help me find out if my british Dispensing qualification will allow me to practice there.
If conversion exams to abo are available or what steps i should take.
If there are any DO's/CLO's from britain who have moved over and can give advice or any help that would be great.

Any advice from any lovely kind people will be greatly received.

Thank you

----------

